# Swiss HGV daily road tax.



## pete4x4

We are off to see friends in Switzerland before going on to tour Germany. We are due to hit Basel border Saturday evening. Now as I understand it the Swiss do not allow HGVs in on Sundays.
Does this apply to Motorhomes? Am I going to be able to pay my dues 9pm on Saturday?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

You will be fine. The HGV restriction doesn't apply to Motorhomes which are either cars (under 3500Kg) or LGV if over 3500Kg.
We found the border guards ver pleasant and easy to deal with. Had to pay for the trailer with the Smart car on it but he said "You won't want to take the S,art car on the motorway so no charge for that!"
Cost us €32 for the 12 day on the van and €40 for an annual pass on the trailer - I think (working from memory)
Patrick


----------



## ob1

Patricks right. We always cross into Switzerland on a Sunday simply because the border office isn't cluttered up with lorry drivers and we get the over 3500kg documents done and dusted quickly.


----------



## mjpksp

ob1 said:


> Patricks right. We always cross into Switzerland on a Sunday simply because the border office isn't cluttered up with lorry drivers and we get the over 3500kg documents done and dusted quickly.


Which documents do you need in order to get the over 3500kg tax?


----------



## clive1821

I took all my origional paper work with me, V5, insurence and mot and all was fine, the people there were very helpful and gave me the corect paperwork i needed as my van is classed as hgv ie over 3500Kgs 32 euros for 10 day valid for 12 months


----------



## Vennwood

mjpksp said:


> Which documents do you need in order to get the over 3500kg tax?


This is an everyday thing at border crossings, usually there is a counter with the forms on. At the Basel border point there is a sample form filled in in english showing you what you need.

There are several options. There is a minimum charge of 18Sfr per form and on that you declare the days that you intend to travel on their roads. There is a 10 day pass or there is a monthly pass.

The daily rate as of this month is 3.25sfr per day


----------



## pete4x4

I took my V5 but I didn't need it. Really simple process, very easy form and the border guard had a wicked sense of humour!
You must however fill in the form each day you stay in Switzerland, you are charged each day whether you use the van or not.

Hardest part for us was persuading the border officer that I was too heavy for a vignette!!


----------

